# python y abiflags.

## brutico

Hola, hoy han lanzado este mensaje .

```
2015-12-16-python-abiflags-rebuild-needed

  Title                     Python ABIFLAGS rebuild needed

  Author                    Mike Gilbert <floppym@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2015-12-16

  Revision                  1

For several years, Gentoo has been patching python3 in a way that is

incompatible with PEP 3149 [1]. Gentoo has been enabling the PyMalloc feature,

but our python packages have not carried the appropriate ABI flag.

We have removed this patch from the most recent dev-lang/python ebuilds at

the time of this writing. One result of this is that any packages which

install python extension modules must be rebuilt.

You should rebuild affected packages using the following command.

emerge -1v $(find /usr/lib*/python3* -name '*cpython-3[3-5].so')

You may experience build failures in related packages until this has been

completed.

References:

[1] https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-3149/
```

El problema es que el comando no esta bien por que no lo reconoce.

Alguien sabe como seria?

----------

## quilosaq

El comando está bien. Si puedes copia y pega para ejecutarlo.

----------

## brutico

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> El comando está bien. Si puedes copia y pega para ejecutarlo.

 

Pues a mi no me va.

http://imgur.com/aJlI39L

----------

## quilosaq

Parece un problema del comando sudo. Prueba a hacerte root antes de lanzar emerge. Quizá con el comando su. Si no funciona mira que dice 

```
sudo -l
```

----------

## brutico

He probado logueado como root me sale el mismo error.

Con el comando sudo -l  emerge -1v $(find /usr/lib*/python3* -name '*cpython-3[3-5].so') me dice /usr/bin/emerge -1v y ya esta.

----------

## quilosaq

Quizá no tengas ningún módulo de python en versión 3. ¿Qué devuelve 

```
find /usr/lib*/python3* -name '*cpython-3[3-5].so'
```

?

----------

## brutico

Me devuelve en blanco.

Te refieres ha esto?

```
eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7

  [2]   python3.4

  [3]   python3.5 *

```

----------

## quilosaq

No. Depende de como tengas configuradas las variables PYTHON_TARGETS y PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET tendrás contruidos módulos de las correspondientes versiones de python. Míralo con

```
emerge --info | grep PYTHON_
```

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Python/PYTHON_TARGETS

----------

## Stolz

 *brutico wrote:*   

> Me devuelve en blanco.

 

Si te devuelve en blanco es que no tienes módulos de esa versión y en teoría no deberías preocuparte por el mensaje.

----------

